# Ingi-Flugmount



## Brat (15. November 2007)

Moin Ingi freunde.

Hab mal ne frage,hoffe es kennt einer die Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und zwar hab ich auf PTR gesehen das manche einen looping oder mit kopf nach unten geflogen sind weiß vieleicht einer wie das geht? /mountspecial zieht leider nur die rotoren ein


----------



## Spambot (17. November 2007)

/push *weil selber interessiert ist*

Hab gehört, dass das auch mit alllen anderen Mounts funktioniert.. kriegs aber net hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss man da ne bestimmte Taste drücken? Wenn ja, kann man die auch umlegen?


----------



## Lungodan (17. November 2007)

/mountspecial


----------



## Spambot (17. November 2007)

Lungodan schrieb:


> /mountspecial



Hab ich probiert, aber da macht weder meine unepische Flugmaschine noch mein Netherdrache oder Netherrochen ein Looping  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (17. November 2007)

Mit der Dudu Flugform geht das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw /mountspecial geht 100%


----------



## Dunham (18. November 2007)

also looping ist was anderes als mountspecial. das mountspecial macht bei flugmounts das was springen im stehen bei normalen mounts macht... einen special move...
einen looping schafft man mit einer taste (kp welche genau das ist).... bei mir ists einfg.


----------



## Spambot (19. November 2007)

Habs probiert und wenn man während dem fliegen Einfg. oder Entf. gedrückt hält  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (26. November 2007)

/console pitchlimit 720 damit kann man loopings machen und /console pitchlimit 90 wirds wieder normal.
Aber ich kann euch nicht versichern ob das erlaubt ist :-)


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (26. November 2007)

im flug einfg oder entf drücken und halten oder beide maustasten drücken und nach vorne/hinten ziehn
mfg
der ohne flugmount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lmiyc (27. November 2007)

einfach nur einfg oder entf drücken, kan ich bestätigen, funktioniert super
LG LMIYC


----------



## Grimmrog (28. November 2007)

ja, und für alle dies net hinbekommen, man muss die taste gedrückt halten, man kann dann auch mit dem Hubschrauber kopfüber fliegen.
(Oh man, wenn das mal die Physiker sehen würden -.-)


----------



## Xandars (2. Dezember 2007)

entsprechende höhe etwa 2-3mal der hubschrauber von der höhe her... w+entf.   sieht "geil" aus


----------



## Vexoka (6. Dezember 2007)

Die.Nachtelfe schrieb:


> /console pitchlimit 720 damit kann man loopings machen und /console pitchlimit 90 wirds wieder normal.
> Aber ich kann euch nicht versichern ob das erlaubt ist :-)



XD das ist ja mal geil
woher hast du denn das


----------



## Premutos (11. Dezember 2007)

kann mir mal pls einer sage, was standardmäßig auf entf und einfg ist? hab das nämlich mit irgendwelchen addons belgegt...-.-


----------



## Maternus (12. Dezember 2007)

Einfg = Nach oben
Entf = Nach unten

WoW-Standardtastaturbelegung


----------



## Natálya (12. September 2008)

Also das mit dem Looping ist hammer lustig.
Aber das /mountspecial funktioniert bei mir nicht, also mit dem Flugmount (non-epic), weder im Flug, noch im schweben noch im stehen oder rennen. =(


----------

